# Modsammlungen für WoT



## DarkScorpion (6. Januar 2014)

*Modsammlungen für WoT*

Ich möchte hier einen Thread eröffnen in dem Ihr Modsammlungen vorstellen könnt.

Es sollte jeder der eine Sammlung vorstellt einen kleinen Beitrag dazu verfassen
-Was wird verändert
-Installer oder Archiv (rar, zip)
-Der Modersteller muss genannt werden, wenn im WoT Forum ein Modthread exestiert bitte dorthin verlinken.

1. LöwenNoobs Mod Paket by Jtadams Komplette Veränderung optisch und aukustisch

2. WWII Historical War Ambiente  Nur Sounds


----------



## DarkScorpion (6. Januar 2014)

*LöwenNoobs Mod Paket by Jtadams*

Ich möchte hier einen Thread eröffnen mit der meiner Meinung nach besten Modsammlung.

Gerade auf dem Bereich der Sammlungen hat sich in den letzten Updates  sehr viel getan. Die meisten Modsammlungen werden heutzutage als  Installer mitgeliefert.

[0.8.10] LöwenNoobs Mod Paket by Jtadams (Easy Installer Version) - Modifikationen - World of Tanks official forum

Diese Mod wird als Installer ausgeliefert. 
Neben diversen XVM Settings, Visieren und Panzergaragen ist so ziemlich viel dabei was WoT schöner macht. 
Die ganze Modsammlung wurde von Jtadams in 3 einzelne Parts aufgeteilt.

Als erstes das Modpack. 

Hierbei werden primär die Visiere und XVM Settings eingebaut. Die  Zoom-Möglichkeit in den Snipermodus kann geändert werden (Mausrad oder  Taste) sowie kleinere kosmetische Geschichten.

Dann gibt es da noch die Toolbox.

In dieser kann ein Hangar ausgewählt werden, sowie evtl die  Hintergrundgeräusche im Hangar. Der Nebel auf der Karte kann entfernt  werden. Für die Neulinge gibt es Trefferzonenskins ab Tier 6 und helle  (keine weißen) Panzerwracks. Für diejenigen die kein Problem mit der  deutschen Geschichte haben gibt es auch zwei weitere Einstellungen  hierfür (bitte hier keine Disskussionen darüber). 

Zuletzt gibt es noch das Ambientepacket. Dabei handelt es sich um  bessere Sounds (Motoren und Waffen) sowie Musik für den Hangar. Auch hier gibt es einen Installer mit diversen Einstellungsmöglichkeiten


----------



## DarkScorpion (6. Januar 2014)

*WWII Historical War Ambiente*

Diese Sammlung, wenn man sie so bezeichnen möchte, verändert die Sounds in WoT

[0.8.10] WWII Historical War Ambiente [DE/EN/RU] - Modifikationen - World of Tanks official forum

Darunter fallen Motoren, Kanonen, sowie auch das Ambiente im Gefecht und im Hanger.

Diese Mod wird von Kriegstreiber entwickelt. Seine Sounds werden in vielen Modsammlungen genutzt. Motoren und Kanonensounds kann jeder verwenden. Wer jedoch Probleme mit der deutschen Geschichte hat, sollte das Ambientepacket evtl nicht nutzen. 

Kriegstreiber bietet seine einzelnen Packete (Gun, Engine, Atmosphere) alle einzeln in einem Archiv an. Er hat jedoch beim Ambientepacket ein kleines Tool beigepackt, mit dessen Hilfe ihr gewisse Einstellungen noch nachträglich verändern könnt.

Wichtig bei dieser Mod ist zu sagen, das ihr den Audio Ordner aus dem WorldofTanks/res Ordner in WorldofTanks/resmods per Hand kopieren (nicht verschieben!!!!) müsst, da es sonst evtl zu Problemen kommen kann.


----------



## X-CosmicBlue (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Modsammlungen für WoT*

Ich habe auch schon mal überlegt, Kriegstreibers Soundpakete zu installieren.
Aber bisher hab ich nur einen Hanger installiert, wo der Panzer draußen im winterlichem Wald steht, ein kleines Lager drumherum und mit Tag- und Nachtwechsel, sowie das Multilined Tankcarousel und güldene Bildchen, damit man die Premiumpanzer leichter in der Garage erkennt.
Außerdem eine kleine Mod, die "I am spotted" dem Team mitteilt, wenn der sechste Sinn sich meldet, sowie ein "I am reloading at x.y for z seconds", wenn ich das Magazin neulade.
Dann noch eine verbesserte Laglampe (bin Farbenblind und die ist für mich zu klein um sagen zu können, ob rot oder grün), Introskip beim Spielstart (damit das Spiel schneller lädt, sollte sich der Client während eines Gefechts mal verabschieden) und das war es.
Ach wenn viele andere Mods wie Hitzoneskins, extra Zoom etc erlaubt sein mögen, versuche ich das Spiel so nah wie möglich an dem zu lassen, was der Entwickler für den Spieler vorgesehen hat.
Und XVM und die ganzen Visiere sehen für mich nicht besser aus als der Standard, darum laß ich da die Finger von.
Außerdem interessieren mich die ganzen XVM Statistiken nicht.


----------

